# 400+ Registered Members!



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Today we had out 400 Registered Member join us here at DBStalk! I would like to take this time to thank them and all the rest of you who have joined us here at DBStalk.COM!

We have worked hard to listen to our users to give them what they want and deserve from a DBS information site.

With your support we are working hard to become your #1 DBS News, Information and Talk site!

On behalf of the entire staff, thanks again for helping us reach this milestone! We couldn't have done it without ya!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Congrats! Here's a quarter. Have a cup of coffee on me! 

The Nickster :smoking:


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

And thank you, Scott. I think the combination friendliness and openness here attracts many of us. I predict even more will come.


----------



## Joe Q (May 7, 2002)

Add my name to the list, Scott. 

Nice place you got here. Here's a little something to help you guys get started. 

http://www.jdeposada.com/images/Front of million dollar.jpg


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Hey Joe - non webtv'ers can't see your page there - not authorized to view this page.

Nick, can you still get a cuppa joe for a quarter on Nevele? If so, I'm there on the next shuttle!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Welcome to all of our new members and enjoy the site!

Lucky number 400 was RACE20.


----------



## Frapp (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *Today we had out 400 Registered Member join us here at DBStalk! I would like to take this time to thank them and all the rest of you who have joined us here at DBStalk.COM!
> 
> We have worked hard to listen to our users to give them what they want and deserve from a DBS information site.
> ...


YEA BABY !

400 + and growing ..... With no locks even


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

I'd like to take a minute to compliment all the admins on DBSTalk for their hard work and dedication to this site. I've done alot of searching on the web for an informative DBS site and DBSTalk.com has to be the most useful and informative by far. Keep up the good work! :righton:


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks Kevin!


----------



## rmassey (Apr 23, 2002)

Nice little place ya have here. Thanks for all your efforts.


----------



## Lurker (May 14, 2002)

After months of lurking, I too have decided to join. Congrats on a site that is now just as nice as what used to be available elsewhere.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Welcome Lurker and thanks! :hi:


----------

